# opinions on the Rockwood Mini series



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been travel trailer shopping for a while now and have recently started looking into the RockWood mini series (2503S), found a used one for sale but it has the kitchen in the slide out. Is having the kitchen in the slide out a bad idea? seems to me like there is alot more things to go wrong with the hoses moving around all the time etc. Also what is your opinions on rockwoods in general?


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

We're doing the same thing. One thing someone posted was the fridge maybe having air or draft issues staying on if you use it on propane. Don't know about the hose issues. Would look real good underneath at the connections and try to determine what issues I would have if any later on. Good luck.


----------



## Vbay160 (Sep 10, 2013)

We recently purchased a flagstaff mini lite. It's the cousin of the rockwood. While doing research on them I did read some issues of the fridge not cooling properly in the slide. I don't know if the model you are looking at has a floorplan like that. Forest River has a owners forum with tons of info that will probably answer your questions or there will probably be a actual owner with that floorplan. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't have a Rockwood, however part of my kitchen is in a slide on my toyhauler. The refer and stove/oven are in the slide with assorted cabinets and counter space. I have had this unit since it was new for four years. I would say that I use it a lot. I have had no issues related to the slides, or the appliances being located in the slides. I will say that the kitchen slide is only about 32" as compared to the living room slide being 50."


----------

